# Can't decide. Buy a Ridgid or General Camera?



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Yo guys.
Who do yiz think makes a better camera, Ridgid or General? And why? I'm gonna buy real soon, but I can't decide which brand to get... 
Thinkin' about the General SL-SD-B.
Is it better or worse that the Ridgid See-Snake?

------FfP


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> Yo guys.
> Who do yiz think makes a better camera, Ridgid or General? And why? I'm gonna buy real soon, but I can't decide which brand to get...
> Thinkin' about the General SL-SD-B.
> Is it better or worse that the Ridgid See-Snake?
> ...


The Ridgid SeeSnake is one of the best camera systems out there, as long as you go with the Mini or full size. I have had my Full size SeeSnake for 18 years now, and only had user error issues with it twice. First time I was still learning how to push the camera in and had to much slack and bent and snapped my push rod, the second time was a tving from an open copper stack and did not realize the sharp edge of the stack was shaving off the fiberglass from the push rod.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a General, it's a good unit for sure. From what I have seen, I think a Navitrack locator would be nice, but I am pretty fast with the General locator.

If I were in the market, I would have to take a serious look at the See-Snake.


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

we run mostly see snakes the mini's are sweet have used older general but def like the ridgid


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Why only those two choices?

If you want the best and cost is no issue, then by all means buy a Ridgid. Nobody will argue with you. Nobody really ever posts anything negative about General cams so I assume guys are happy with them, just don't seem to hear much about them.

If you want a really great starter camera, buy a Vu-Rite or EasyCam for 4 or 5 grand. All the reviews I've ever seen on any of the forums are 100% positive for those systems.

And if you're shooting for somewhere in the middle, look at the Mytana and InsightVision systems.


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys.
Looks like I'm gonna try to scrape up the dough for a See-Snake...


----------



## frugalrooter (Dec 10, 2010)

We have see snakes, just bought a spartan and it looks like a good unit, only three months old so dont know how long it will last


----------



## SSRTECH (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi

They are both great but Gen Eye equipment it's more complex on the repairs are more expensive in comparison to Ridgid you can purchase an older model black & white and you can get an upgrade to color/ DVD recorder for a low cost saving a lot of cash. 
When you push rod kink's on the Gen eye the re-termination runs around 750.00 Ridgid re-termination are 200.00.

Good Luck!

Camera Guy
Ssrtechnology

Sent from my iPad using PlumbingZone


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a spartan which I love and I use the ridgid locator with it. The spartan is just so compact and versatile


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have all ridgid cameras, I have owned ridgid cameras for 12 -13 years. I think they are the best on the market. I have a friend that owns gen eye, not very happy with it. I know ridgid is a little more expensive, this is why he went with gen eye, but it is worth the extra money.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Everywhere I have worked we always had Ridgid See-Snakes and I do like them and have done well with them...

The first place I worked at where I had a camera they had a nasty habit of sending someone by my house on one of my days off to "Borrow" the camera and 9 times out of 10 the next job I went to use it on had me finding it broken... :furious::furious:

The place I'm at now that problem doesn't exist...
Only I use it and it hasn't been broken...
Just something you business owners should consider with your cameras...

A friend of mine has the General camera and I have seen him using it...
Pretty Impressive by what I see...
The push rod tends to get further out and easier to push than my See-Snake and the picture quality was better IMHO....

If I was buying one I would give it strong consideration....

As far as inexpensive starter cameras the VU-Rite is a package that is hard to beat...
It gets the job done and repairs are simple and inexpensive...
A great way to get into camera inspections when you cannot justify the expense of the General or, Ridgid cameras...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've used Ridgid and MyTana for about 12 years.

Just started using a Vu-Rite and I don't consider it a downgrade at all. Although it is a simpler design, I'm liking it more already. I'm getting by just fine without the bells and whistles. Less to break, less to repair.

Time will tell but if I had started with this camera, I'm not sure I would have wanted to upgrade to Ridgid or MyTana.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I've used Ridgid and MyTana for about 12 years.
> 
> Just started using a Vu-Rite and I don't consider it a downgrade at all. Although it is a simpler design, I'm liking it more already. I'm getting by just fine without the bells and whistles. Less to break, less to repair.
> 
> Time will tell but if I had started with this camera, I'm not sure I would have wanted to upgrade to Ridgid or MyTana.


 I'm wanting to get a Vu-rite. If it works for Biz thats good enough for me.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Just stay away from South Coast Equipment.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Just stay away from South Coast Equipment.
> 
> Mark


And any of the names they make up to try to unload their junk....:yes:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone ever tried Viberg Work boots? They are a very "traditional" looking boot both in look, feel, and build quality. Built by hand in Victoria BC, I looked at a pair at the shoe store recently and they are quite heavy but very heavy duty looking too, but again, in a very "traiditional" way.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> I've used Ridgid and MyTana for about 12 years.
> 
> Just started using a Vu-Rite and I don't consider it a downgrade at all. Although it is a simpler design, I'm liking it more already. I'm getting by just fine without the bells and whistles. Less to break, less to repair.
> 
> Time will tell but if I had started with this camera, I'm not sure I would have wanted to upgrade to Ridgid or MyTana.



Ok Mr. Biz,

I am in the position to use a seesnake without a monitor setup. So the camera would be the main cost difference. I can get the vu-rite mini 200' for $4500 and the Ridgid mini 200' for $5060. 

I like the idea of easy self fixing for a lower price. I have not heard about the vu-rite mini and durability. I have had issues with light blinking, and 512 transmitter issues with the ridgid mini. It might be like redwood says a lot depends on the user. When I started at the place I am now they didn't even know how to use the transmitter and they seemed to beat the hell out of the camera. 

In AZ we had problems getting our cameras to stay fixed, I'm not sure if it was the repair place or not, any issues for you on that front?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been happy with my VU-Rite Sewer Inpection camera. Doesn't have the bells and whistles of a Ridgid, but it does what it's suppose to do(look inside a sewer). It's not rocket science, and the Ridids, Generals, Mytanas, Spartans are way, way, over priced. I've used SeeSnakes before and they are a nice set up, but not worth the 4k-5k it's gonna cost you to get it over a VU-Rite. Another plus with the VU-Rite is the customer service. They are a small company and when you call them you get the owners, and they know who you are and are willing to help you fix any problems that come up. Had mine 8 months so far with no issues at all, and I use it all the time.

http://www.vu-rite.com/index.php


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> I've been happy with my VU-Rite Sewer Inpection camera. Doesn't have the bells and whistles of a Ridgid, but it does what it's suppose to do(look inside a sewer). It's not rocket science, and the Ridids, Generals, Mytanas, Spartans are way, way, over priced. I've used SeeSnakes before and they are a nice set up, but not worth the 4k-5k it's gonna cost you to get it over a VU-Rite. Another plus with the VU-Rite is the customer service. They are a small company and when you call them you get the owners, and they know who you are and are willing to help you fix any problems that come up. Had mine 8 months so far with no issues at all, and I use it all the time.
> 
> http://www.vu-rite.com/index.php



What I'm looking at is a 200' mini ridgid is $600 more color no self level. I have a box to convert ridgid to tv so the TV set up would be the same cost. I just don't know about the vu-rite mini, I think we PMed and you are running the full size.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the older larger unit. It was alot cheaper too. I paid 3k for mine. VU-Rite changed there frame this year and they raise there price by about 1K more than they used to be. The mini camera is new to this year and it my have a better camera head, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

This is quote from on e of the VU-Rite owners in a email I sent them in April. Looks like the newer cameras have a better camera head than the one I have. 

"We didn't mold our mini head onto a soft flex pushrod; we molded ours onto our standard pushrod. That gives you a smaller head that you can actually push out as far you desire without it curling up and folding back on you. This new head also has fiber optic cables used to diffuse the LED's lighting which makes it brighter and clearer. This head also has 550 lines of resolution and a high definition picture."


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Will said:


> This is quote from on e of the VU-Rite owners in a email I sent them in April. Looks like the newer cameras have a better camera head than the one I have.
> 
> "We didn't mold our mini head onto a soft flex pushrod; we molded ours onto our standard pushrod. That gives you a smaller head that you can actually push out as far you desire without it curling up and folding back on you. This new head also has fiber optic cables used to diffuse the LED's lighting which makes it brighter and clearer. This head also has 550 lines of resolution and a high definition picture."


I was wondering about that. I noticed or their web site they only had 1 size for replacement push rod. That's a big plus for me. I was never a big fan of the minis for main lines or bigger but that's what they use where I am now. And that's what I would be doing mostly. 

Do you run a camera in most drains you run?

Thanks for the input I am leaning towards the small business owners at vu-rite.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I only use mine in 3" pipe and above.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Just stay away from South Coast Equipment.
> 
> Mark


 Soon as mine gets back from being repaired (again) it goes up for sale.
Anybody interested???:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Whats really frustrating is I'm a small company, on my own for 3.5 years now and it's really hard to think I have to come up with the money for a camera. Again. :furious: I actually feel ripped off because very soon after I had it I knew I couldnt push that side of the business because this rig couldnt take what it was built to do and the money to buy another is just not there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Whats really frustrating is I'm a small company, on my own for 3.5 years now and it's really hard to think I have to come up with the money for a camera. Again. :furious: * I actually feel ripped off because very soon after I had it I knew I couldnt push that side of the business because this rig couldnt take what it was built to do and the money to buy another is just not there.*


Ummmm You were "Ripped Off." :yes:

Sadly enough it seems that they have noted that the word on South Coast Equipment is out...

In response they seem to be "ReBranding" with new names as fast as they can think of a name, get stickers printed to put on the equipment, and set up a new website in that name...

Be Careful when considering new brands, especially when it looks like the same ol shiot! It Is!


----------



## FrankfromPhilly (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the info, me Buckos, yews guys are truly a fine group of fellows.
How do I contact Vu-Rite? Should I google them or does somebody have a number?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> Thanks for all the info, me Buckos, yews guys are truly a fine group of fellows.
> How do I contact Vu-Rite? Should I google them or does somebody have a number?


 Allan J Coleman sells Vu-Right and will be able to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

FrankfromPhilly said:


> Thanks for all the info, me Buckos, yews guys are truly a fine group of fellows.
> How do I contact Vu-Rite? Should I google them or does somebody have a number?


http://www.vu-rite.com/


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Vu Rite or Rigid?*

Now that I know AJ Coleman sells Vu Rite, I'm calling Kirk tomorrow! I like those guys


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Does the vu rite have a sonde in the head? I looked at the website but didn't see anything about it?

Nevermind I see it was listed in the standard features for all cams. So they all have a 512hz transmitter!


----------

